# Le Mans Driver Profile: Frank Biela



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It’s hard to argue the merits of Frank Biela as a driver for Audi. At 42-years old, the German began his career as a works driver for Ingolstadt back in the days when the brand campaigned its V8 sedan in the DTM series. He’d capture the DTM championship by 1991, another French touring car championship in ’93, the BTCC championship in his A4 quattro during Audi’s world dominating 1996 season, the ALMS championship in ’05, and also no less than five wins at Le Mans with three in the R8 and two in the R10. It’s hard to imagine Frank driving anything but an Audi, though the possibility of just that was quite real as he returned to Le Mans to win his fifth.
* Full Story *


----------

